# Crew Wanted



## YAP (May 15, 2008)

I keep a boat in Rockport and am looking for fishing buddies starting in April and thru the summer. I work in Houston, but get down to the Rockport area a lot starting in April. The boat is a 38' Intrepid and is a good offshore boat. I am not familiar with the offshore out of Port A and am open to advice. It takes approx. 20 to 30 min. to run from Rockport to the Port A jetty. You can contact me at [email protected]
I hope to have some memorable trips this spring and summer.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

whats the range on the boat? epirb, raft, etc? you looking to get out for tuna or snapper/grouper/aj type thing?


----------



## Capt. Dan Kelly (Jul 23, 2008)

Lots of experience and knowledge of offshore waters in Port A. Would love to hook up and go out with you. Willing to cover most expenses. Licensed Captain and full time guide (bay). Always looking to get offshore. PM for contact info or go to www.reeltimetexas.com.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Yap , BretABaker its a very experience offshore angler to have on board @ anytime. If you ever need some crew hes the one & if you need some more ill be there , need some notice in advance as I drive from DFW I m always in for overtightened trip, due to the drive day trips are not in my budget.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Put me on that list. I have plenty of experience and tackle.


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

would love to hook and go with you guys, as there is a couple from the dfw area and i am being about an hour west of ft worth i would be willing to hook up and car pool with you guys, that would also make the trip a lil more pocket friendly. if not i would still be willing to drive down and fish you folks.

later 
luke


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

I have fished with Mad Marlin and Tiny and can vouch for both of them as being knowledgeable and willing to pull their weight. Put me on your list if you are looking for overnight crew.


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

*Put me on list*

I have my own boat and recently relocated from NC - so learning GOM. I am currently in Clear Lake area and will head offhsore via Galveston.

I have had a boat for > 15 yrs. and have been on countless offshore trips both as captain and angler.

I can go almost any time, have never gotten sea sick and can cover my share of expenses. Since I have my own boat and equipment I understand how to respect others stuff.

I know how it is to get regular/reliable group of guys to get offshore.

Please put me on your list as I am very interested in meeting up.

Sean
919-800-9075


----------



## True Blue (Nov 27, 2008)

I've fished with Capt. Dan Kelley & he is a great guy & has alot of knowledge inshore & offshore the Rockport/Port Aransas areas.
He would be an asset to any fisherman.


----------

